# Is installing glass block windows a DIY project?



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

In my area both HD and Lowes have preassempled windows available as well as the ability to have them made to size by a local supplier. It's a DIY project but unless you have some experience working with cement you might want think about getting help from someone, friend, neighbor, etc.

A premade window requires good measurements. The easiest way is to have them made up. Knock out the existing window and frame and then insert and shim the new glass block window in place and then cement around it using a bag to squeeze in cement on both sides. Remove shims and finish with a trowel.

As a reference a 16X32 window in my area runs around $45 - $60 each. Installed, complete with removal of your old windows can be $130 - $150 each.


----------

